# Tray Ceiling Cracked on 3 out of 4 Sides



## coolguynick (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey There -

I moved into a newly built home in 2015 and noticed 3 out of 4 sides on our tray ceiling cracked in the first year of living here. The cracks were in the same area on each side in a straight line. Under warranty the builder came out and fixed the issue by drilling screws in a straight line across the cracks (I made red dots to show where in 2 areas) which resolved the issue after putting spackle over the screws. 

It seems to have fixed everything but I wanted to ask two questions -

1) Does that seem like the proper way to fix a crack in the tray ceiling?

2) It started getting cooler where I live in FL (60's) and I've been hearing light "popping" noises from the roof area during the morning in the same room they fixed. I'm assuming it's due to the cooler weather but didn't know if it could be from the repair. Just want to make sure my roof isn't going to collapse...

I attached two pictures of the finished tray ceiling and pictures of the same area when it was being built. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

My guess would be that the corner bead cracked because it was crimped on and not screwed at the time of construction. That's why the screws that were put in during the repair seems to have fixed the issue. :thumbsup:

These screws will definitely not affect your roof as far as that goes.:thumbup:


----------



## coolguynick (Jan 28, 2016)

Sir MixAlot said:


> My guess would be that the corner bead cracked because it was crimped on and not screwed at the time of construction. That's why the screws that were put in during the repair seems to have fixed the issue. :thumbsup:
> 
> These screws will definitely not affect your roof as far as that goes.:thumbup:


Thanks. I'm still confused how all those screws fixed everything? Now that you mention it, I remember the guy saying something about how it probably wasn't screwed properly. 

Like I said, there's also a 3rd side where it cracked that was out of picture (above me). So you're saying they fixed it the proper way it was supposed to be fixed?

Thanks


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Jumping in, but yes, it was fixed correctly assuming that the problem was that it was not screwed in during construction. 

To explain, corner bead often comes loose if not screwed in. Its probably overkill, but i always screw in metal corner bead and then i use mesh tape over the edge of the cornerbead before using joint compound. That usually prevents problems like you encountered.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------

